# Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?



## CityCobra (21. Sep. 2008)

Servus!

Ich soll Anfang nächster Woche mein neues Gartenhaus geliefert bekommen, und nun stehe ich vor der Frage ob ich das selber mit Hilfe meines Vaters aufbauen soll, oder das einen Fachmann machen lasse?
Ich habe mich schon erkundigt was der Aufbau kosten soll, und mir wurden Preise von ca. EUR 450,00 inkl. MwSt. genannt. :shock 
Daher meine Überlegung die Gartenhütte selber auszubauen.
Das Haus ist zwar nicht sonderlich groß, (2,50 mtr. x ,50 mtr.), es handelt sich aber um ein 5-Eckhaus.
Wer von Euch hat denn schon mal so ein Gartenhaus aufgebaut, und wie schwer war es?
Wenn das zu kompliziert und langwierig sein sollte, werde ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und den Fachmann konsultieren.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## frank69 (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hallo Marc,
Das ist sicherlich kein großes Problem. Die Sache ruhig und sinnig beginnen und Zeit einplanen. Meistens sind brauchbare Anleitungen dabei.
Wenn man etwas handwerklich begabt ist und nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat sollte es klappen. 
Aber einen Tipp gebe ich Dir setze das Häuschen mit seinen Bodenhölzern nicht dirkt auf die Erde, sondern mache ein kleines Fundament oder setze es auf Betonsteine oder Platten. Die Hölzer faulen sonst ziemlich schnell.


Grüße aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## CityCobra (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				frank69 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber einen Tipp gebe ich Dir setze das Häuschen mit seinen Bodenhölzern nicht dirkt auf die Erde, sondern mache ein kleines Fundament oder setze es auf Betonsteine oder Platten. Die Hölzer faulen sonst ziemlich schnell.


Du hast natürlich Recht was Du schreibst, und ist auch wichtig zu beachten!
Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das solch ein passendes Fundament bei mir gerade im Bau ist, und ich hoffe das es fertig ist wenn mein Gartenhaus geliefert wird.
Wenn alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle, können wir schon am Dienstag mit dem Aufbau beginnen.

Hätte aber noch eine Frage:

Muss das Holz vorher dem Streichen mit einer farbigen Lasur noch zusätzlich mit einem Bläueschutz behandelt werden, oder reicht der Anstrich mit der Lasur aus?
Streicht man die Bretter besser vor dem Zusammenbau oder wenn das Haus bereits steht?


Alles Gute,
Marc


----------



## frank69 (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hallo,
kommt darauf an was es für ein Häuschen wird, Blockbohlen oder Fasenbretter?
Fugen oder Nut und Feder vorher einmal streichen wäre sinnvoll.
Bläueschutz ist in den meisten Lasuren schon drinn.
Holz arbeitet dann ist es besser Nuten schon einmal gepinselt zu haben da fällt es dann nicht auf wenn das Holz schrumpft.
Aber nicht eine übermäßig teure Lasur kaufen wie B..... bei den heutigen UV-Einfall muß man sowieso öfter streichen.


Gruß
Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hallo Marc, 
Der Montagepreis ist wirklich günstig, für das Geld findest Du hier in der Gegend kaum Leute, die dafür ein Haus aufbauen würden. 
Eigenmontage ist mit etwas Geschick keine Schwierigkeit und darf bei so einem Haus nicht länger als einen freien Tag dauern. 
Flotte Heimwerker brauchen nen halben Tag mit zwei Leuten. 

Meine Anstrichempfehlung: nach Aufbau 1 x von aussen Imprägnieren und dann mit einer guten Lasur (z.B. von Sikkens oder Remmers) aussen lasieren. Der innere Anstrich dient eher der Optik, als denn dem Holzschutz, hier solltest Du auf keinen Fall Imprägnierung streichen (Gesundheit geht vor Holzschutz !) sondern, wenn Du innen streichen willst eine für Innen geeignete Lasur nehmen. 

So als Tipp vom Wuzzel: unters Haus großzügig überlappend eine Dachpappe auslegen (kost nicht viel, hält aber ggf. aufsteigende Feuchtigkeit ab). 

Weiterhin stellt sich bei genauerer Prüfung der Dachbahn und des Zubehöres raus, ob Du beim Hauskauf umfassend beraten worden bist. Bei fast allen am Markt befindlichen Häusern wird entweder keine Dacheindeckung oder nur eine nicht UV Beständige einlagige Noteindeckung mit geliefert. Dein Verkäufer sollte Dir also entweder Schweißbahn oder Bitumen Schindeln zusätzlich verkauft haben. Ebenso ist eine Regenrinne ein sehr sinnvolles Zubehör und fast nie im Lieferumfang enthalten. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				frank69 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht eine übermäßig teure Lasur kaufen wie...



Bin ich genau anderer Meinung ! 
Dauernd neu Streichen musste nur die Billiglasuren. 
Gute Markenprodukte kosten leider aber taugen auch mehr. 

Wolf


----------



## glasklar (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

hallo marc

450 euro kannst du sparen 
habe drei gartenhäuser aufgebaut. mein eigenes ist ein skanholz haus sehr gut passgenaue verarbeitung 
ich habe alle teile jedes teil einzeln   mit lasur  rundum gestrichen auch die dach und bodendielen
in der zwischenzeit ist die bodenplatte abgebunden so das du dachpappe oder ein reststück teich folie  drauflegen kannst  
die balken für den boden habe ich mit der ersten reihe wand bollen verschraubt  
dann habe ich das haus komplett aufgebaut und ausgerichtet und die boden balken auf der bodenplatte verdübelt .viel erfolg


----------



## Dieter (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Moin moin,

ich habe im Jahr 2005 alleine ein Gartenhaus aufgebaut, ich hatte auch keine Ahnung wie sowas aufgebaut wird.......aber es hat geklappt, Bilder sind auf meiner HP www.koi.dmfo.de unter TEICHUMBAU 04-06 zu sehen.
Das Holz hatte ich vorher Brett für Brett von allen Seiten gegen Blaufäule gestrichen, dann zusammen gebaut und mit teurer Lasur von Bondex, 2 1/2 Liter kosteten etwa 40 Euro, soll 7 Jahre halten, die Lasur ist wie Pudding, im ersten Jahr hab ich das Gartenhaus 2x gestrichen, 2006 und 2007 jeweils 1x da das frische Holz die Lasur noch zu sehr eingezogen hatte, in diesen Jahr brauchte ich nix zu streichen, es sieht aus wie neu, wenn es so bleibt, werde ich wohl die nächsten 2-3 Jahre da nichts mehr streichen müssen.
Thema billige Lasur......so ein Kanister mit 5 Liter für 19,90 Euro......damit hab ich mir mein Carport versa.....obwohl ich das jedes Jahr neu damit gestrichen habe......das Holz ist von der Sonne angegriffen.......nun habe ich 2x mit der teuren Lasur gestrichen und den Zerfall erstmal einigermaßen gestoppt.

viele Grüße

Dieter


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hi Marc,
das waren schon viele gute Tipps für Dein Häuschen!    
Wenn Du's Dir zutraust, dann immer 'ran. Ohne Helfer wird das freilich etwas langwieriger, wie wäre es mit einem guten Kumpel, der in Sachen Holzbau keine "egalen" Hände hat?
Fundamant ist gut, isolierter (oder noch besser: von unten belüfteter Fußboden, so vorhanden und tragfähig!) ist am besten. Holz gammelt in Kontakt mit Feuchtigkeit, und Sonneneinstrahlung läßt es altern (in Kombi mit Feuchtigkeit ganz heftig). Eine gute Lasur vermindert sowohl die Wirkung der Sonneneinstrahlung als auch das Eindringen von Feuchte.
Das Einzige, was da noch Probleme macht, sind Pilze - siehe Bläueschutz, der wirkt gegen beides. Meine Erfahrung: Dickschichtlasur mit Bläueschutz/antimykotischer Wirkung hilft am längsten, Billiglasuren sind Dünnschichtlasuren auf "Benzin"-Basis, die nach 5..10 Aufträgen den gleichen Effekt haben. Im Endeffekt kostet das Zeug mehr Zeit, Geld und womöglich Gesundheit - je nach eingeatmeter Menge an Lösungsmittel, ist für Verwendung innen und licht- und witterungsgeschützter Elemente aber eine Alternative.


----------



## CityCobra (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Moin zusammen! 

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe u. Tipps!  
Wie sieht es denn mit der Farbe der Marke OSMO aus?
Die Firma die mein Haus liefert hat mir diese empfohlen, und nun überlege ich ob das eine gute Wahl und Alternative zu Bondex ist. 

Bis später,
Marc


----------



## glasklar (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

hi marc 

osmo kenne ich leider nicht ! ich habe meine hütte mit bondex gestrichen  werde beim nähsten anstrich etwas bessere farbe nehmen  
da ich im fensterbau tätig  bin habe ich heute auf Empfehlung  (sigma coatings )für meine holzfenster geholt 2.5 liter 60 euro 
für den ersten anstrich würde ich nicht das teuerste nehmen !wie schon gesagt jedes teil rund um streich vor dem aufbau  nach 1-2 jahren mit einer guten farbe nur außen streichen


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Osmo Farben haben wir zwar selber nicht im Sortiment, aber man hört nur Gutes ! Osmo hat halt sowohl mit Gartenholz, als auch mit Farben Erfahrung. 
Bondex hab ich auch mal gestrichen, würde ich eher nicht nochmal machen, aber sicher sind da auch die Geschmäcker und Ansprüche verschieden. 

Gerade der erste Anstrich (die Imprägnierung) soll tief in das Holz eindrinken und vor den üblichen Holzschädlingen schützen. Also sollte man gerade hier nicht sparen, und auch wenns für das Holz das optimale wäre, der Gesundheit zu liebe nur von aussen ! 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## urausb (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hallo,



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn mit der Farbe der Marke OSMO aus?
> Die Firma die mein Haus liefert hat mir diese empfohlen, und nun überlege ich ob das eine gute Wahl und Alternative zu Bondex ist.



wir haben die Außenfassade unseres Hauses mit Osmo Einmallasur gestrichen. 25 Liter für 470Euro. Da ist mir  beinahe die Kinnlade runter gefallen. Da ich die Bretter nach und nach über anderthalb Jahre an die Wand geschraubt habe, ist trotzdem kein Unterschied zwischen den älteren und jüngeren Bretter sichtbar. Das Holz ist __ Douglasie und wir haben nur die Sichtseite einmal gestrichen vor der Montage, nachher wurde nichts mehr gestrichen und ist auch nicht geplant und auch nicht norwendig. Bläueschutz ist bei der Lasur mit enthalten. Kann ich von meiner Seite nur empfehlen. Außerdem ist die Lasur relativ gesund und, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auch für Kinderspielzeug geeignet (im getrockneten Zustand).

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Teichfreund (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hallo Marc,

ich habe mir vor 6 Jahren einen Garage aus Holz gebaut. Damals habe ich mich für Bondex entschieden, da mein alter Herr und ein paar Freunde, die auch schon damit hantierten, dazu geraten haben. Bis heute musste ich kein einziges mal nachstreichen. Allerdings habe ich für 6 x 3,6 bei einer Höhe von etwa 2,1m ca 7,5 Liter benötigt (alleine 2,5 Liter für die 50 Jahre alten Gerüst-Rahmen, die geschluckt haben wie die S...). War sehr teuer, ich habe es allerdings nicht bereut.
Ich denke aber auch, dass das alles Geschmacksache ist und du wohl unter allen Antworten die für dich beste heraussuchen musst. Geh zu 6 Ärzten und du bekommst 7 Meinungen zu deinem Problem. So wird es auch hier sein. Ich selbst habe vor langer Zeit begonnen, Abstand von den Billigprodukten zu nehmen informiere mich in der Regel allerdings auch im Internet über diverse Tests, ehe ich mir etwas kaufe.

Grüße
Markus (der heute nach 2 Wochen vom Gardasee zurückgekommen ist :? )


----------



## CityCobra (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Update:

Die Farbe und Imprägnierung von OSMO habe ich schon bereit stehen, allerdings habe ich die Info erhalten das Haus wird erst in der nächsten Woche geliefert.
Aber so ganz traurig bin ich darüber nicht, denn zur Zeit wird noch kräftig im Garten gearbeitet, und das würde uns das Haus bzw. Material nur im Weg stehen.
Zum Aufbau hätte ich momentan auch nicht die Zeit.
Ich glaube wenn der Garten endlich in Kürze fertig ist, brauche ich eine Kur oder so etwas in der Art.
Meine Knochen und Rücken schmerzen von Tag zu Tag mehr.
Liegt wohl auch daran das ich solche Art von Arbeit nicht gewöhnt bin.  

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## CityCobra (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Update:

Mein Gartenhaus wurde bereits am letzten Dienstag geliefert, allerdings bin ich erst heute dazu gekommen die Verpackung zu entfernen um die einzelnen Bretter mit der Osmo WR-Imprägnierung streichen zu können.
Als ich das viele Holz gesehen hatte traf mich bald der Schlag!  
Unglaublich aus wie vielen Brettern, Leisten, Pfosten etc. so eine kleine Hütte besteht.
Wenn schon eine 2,50 x 2,50 mtr. Hütte aus so viel Holz besteht, möchte ich gar nicht wissen wie lange ich bei einem größeren Gartenhaus hätte streichen müssen.
Obwohl ich Hilfe von meinem Vater hatte, brauchten wir schon ca. eine halbe Stunde nur um das ganze Material in die Garage zu tragen.
Draußen war an Streichen nicht zu denken aufgrund des unbeständigen Wetters.

Wir haben dann gegen ca. 10 Uhr angefangen mit dem Streichen der Imprägnierung und uns eine Art Lagerbock aus einer Leiter gebaut, denn nach ein paar Minuten hatten wir beide schon Rückenschmerzen.
Die farblose Imprägnierung ließ sich zum Glück relativ schnell und einfach streichen, denn diese war dünn wie Wasser.
Bis ca. 18:00 Uhr haben wir 2 x 2,5 Liter von der Osmo WR-Imprägnierung verstrichen, und dann ging uns die Imprägnierung aus, obwohl ich ursprünglich gedacht hatte das müsste von der Menge ausreichen.
Jetzt liegt in meiner Garage noch immer ein ganzer Haufen unbehandelter Bretter, aber ich werde Morgen im Holz-Fachhandel noch mindestens einen 2,5 Liter Eimer kaufen und dann am Wochenende die restlichen Holzbretter alleine streichen.

Wir haben vor das Gartenhaus am kommenden Dienstag aufzubauen, dass heißt wenn das Wetter uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen wird.
Ich bin gespannt wie einfach oder kompliziert der Aufbau sein wird, denn weder mein Vater noch ich haben sowas schon einmal gemacht.
Ich werde Euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten...


----------



## glasklar (3. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Wir haben vor das Gartenhaus am kommenden Dienstag aufzubauen, dass heißt wenn das Wetter uns keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen wird.
> Ich bin gespannt wie einfach oder kompliziert der Aufbau sein wird, denn weder mein Vater noch ich haben sowas schon einmal gemacht.
> Ich werde Euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten...



hi marc

das erste gartenhaus habe ich mit meinem sohn aufgebaut  es hat das ganze wochenende geregnet  und trotzdem haben wir das haus aufgebaut   wir haben ein paar lange Dachlatten und eine große folie und seile besorgt  und ein dach über unser baustelle gespant  musste nur hoch genug machen sonst kann ste  dein dach vom gartenhaus nicht aufbauen  und nun viel spass  beim häusle (auf ) bauen


----------



## CityCobra (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				glasklar schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben ein paar lange Dachlatten und eine große folie und seile besorgt  und ein dach über unser baustelle gespant  musste nur hoch genug machen sonst kann ste  dein dach vom gartenhaus nicht aufbauen  und nun viel spass  beim häusle (auf ) bauen



Hallo Willi!

Ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker.  
Zur Not stelle ich mich auch im Regen hin um die Hütte aufzubauen.
Ich bin nur froh wenn das Ding endlich steht.

Habe zufällig eine meiner Meinung nach recht gute und hilfreiche *Video-Anleitung* im Internet gefunden zum Aufbau von Gartenhäusern:

http://www.bauhaus.info/interaktiv/bauhaus-tv/gartenhaus-aufbauen/index.html

Unter http://www.bauhaus.info/interaktiv/bauhaus-tv/index.html gibt es noch weitere brauchbare Online-Videoworkshops.

Die Anleitung und Pläne die bei meinem Bertsch-Haus dabei lagen waren nicht gerade sehr umfangreich oder detailliert.  
Nur eine 2-seitige Anleitung, eine Stückliste und ein paar Grundrisse mit Ansichten von außen und innen.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker.
> Zur Not stelle ich mich auch im Regen hin um die Hütte aufzubauen.



Was sagte da der freundliche Kommentator im Bauhaus Video noch zum Wetter: "Denn es muss trocken sein"

Bitte außerdem drauf achten das die Kinder nicht lange im Haus spielen und Buden bauen und das Haus gut zu lüften etc.... um z.B.Allergien durch die Biozide aus der Imprägnierung vorzubeugen.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## glasklar (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Willi!
> 
> Ich bin ja nicht aus Zucker.
> Zur Not stelle ich mich auch im Regen hin um die Hütte aufzubauen.
> ...


----------



## Uli (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

hi,
wenn das holz vorher vernünftig imprägniert wurde,quillt es doch nicht mehr auf 
gruß uli


----------



## CityCobra (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				Uli schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das holz vorher vernünftig imprägniert wurde,quillt es doch nicht mehr auf


Gute Frage! 

Habe heute von 9:30 Uhr - 17:00 Uhr die restlichen Bretter gestrichen, und so langsam kann ich kein Holz mehr sehen.
Die Handschuhe haben sich beim Streichen auch langsam aufgelöst, müssen wohl die Lösungsmittel in der Farbe gewesen sein.
Gut imprägniert muss das Holz auf jeden Fall sein, denn ich habe schon 3 x 2,5 Liter von der Osmo WR Imprägnierung verstrichen.
Habe nun noch eine Dose mit 0,75 Liter übrig, aber die kann ich wieder umtauschen.

Ich hoffe das später die 2 x 2,5 Liter Lasur reichen werden die gestrichen werden wenn das Haus steht.
Die Lasur wird zwar wahrscheinlich nur von außen gestrichen, aber ich möchte ungern die Überraschung erleben das mir beim streichen plötzlich die Farbe ausgeht.
Angeblich soll das Wetter am Dienstag besser sein, und evtl. klappt es ja dann mit dem Aufbau des Gartenhauses.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## glasklar (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				Uli schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> wenn das holz vorher vernünftig imprägniert wurde,quillt es doch nicht mehr auf
> gruß uli



hallo uli 

ich habe einen holzzaun mit einem tor  
da es bei uns zur zeit regnet bekomme ich das tor nur mit gewalt auf  kesseldruck imprägniert bei sonnenschein geht es gewaltlos  
ich kann das tor einstellen so das es bei regen leicht aufgeht  es hat schloss und klinke und verstellbare bänder   wenn es ein paar tage trocken ist ,dann geht das tor von alleine auf das zum tema imprägnieren und aufquillen


----------



## Uli (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

hallo willy,
deswegen schrieb ich von vernünftig imprägnieren!ich hatte mir letztes jahr als abgrenzung zum nachbarn 20meter von diesen billigen kesseldruckimprägnierten flechtzäunen gekauft,die waren so nass das ich sie erst mal 4 wochen trocken gelagert habe und dann nochmal gespritzt habe.meiner meinung nach wird das holz sehr oft zu früh verarbeitet,nasses holz kann halt nicht viel imprägnierung aufnehmen.
gruß uli


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				Uli schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das holz vorher vernünftig imprägniert wurde,quillt es doch nicht mehr auf
> gruß uli



Richtig ! Denn es hat (in diesem Fall) schon 7,5 liter Flüssigkeit aufgenommen und ist schon gequollen. Ich drück die Daumen, das sich das in Grenzen hält, so das der Aufbau keine all zu großen Schwierigkeiten bereitet. 
Auf jeden Fall handelte es sich um kammertrocken verarbeitete Ware (das heisst das Holz ist technisch auf einen gewissen Prozentsatz Restfeuchte getrocknet worden). Wenns beim Aufbau Passungenauigkeiten gibt dann kann das entweder nur an unsachgemäßer Zwischenlagerung oder dem vorherigen Anstrich liegen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## laolamia (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

moin!

also ich habe die osmo landhausfarbe genommen, bin sehr zufrieden.







gruss lao


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

 farblich und konstruktiv ein super Spielhaus ! 
Da möchte man nochmal Kind sein ! 

Ist aber sicher eine Eigenkonstruktion und kein Bausatz ?
Wenn doch ein Bausatz wäre es nett wenn Du mir den Hersteller nennst  

Liebe Grüße Wolf 
Wolf


----------



## laolamia (7. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

hallo!

eine eigenkonstruktion (angeleht an ein ebay angebot)

gruss lao


----------



## CityCobra (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Aloha! 

Ich habe nun am 07.10.08 mit Hilfe meines Vaters der eigentlich technisch versiert ist versucht das neue Gartenhaus mit Hilfe der beiliegenden Pläne aufzubauen, aber dann nahm das Drama seinen Lauf...  

Da die eigentliche Aufbauanleitung nur aus 2 Seiten bestand, die noch dazu so gut wie nicht bebildert war, und auch die restlichen Pläne nicht gerade hilfreich waren die nur Grundrisse und Ansichten des Hauses enthielten, versuchten wir es trotzdem irgendwie mit logischen Denken.
Nachdem wir schon über eine Stunde mit der Bodenkonstruktion verbracht hatten, ging es schließlich etwas flotter mit dem Zusammenstecken der Seitenwände, da es ja ein Nut und Feder Prinzip war.
Nachdem wir dann ein paar Reihen montiert hatten, mussten die Fenster und die Tür eingefädelt werden, und auch dies ging ohne Probleme.
Ab einer bestimmten Höhe war ich mir dann nicht mehr so sicher ob wir alles korrekt und nach Zeichnung gemacht haben, denn man konnte auf den Plänen nicht genau erkennen wo z.B. die ausgesparten Bretter der Fenster sitzen müssen etc.
Mein Vater meinte das wäre angeblich schon OK so, und ich glaubte Ihm dann mal.  

Als wir spät am Nachmittag dann die die Seitenwände aufgebaut hatten, kam plötzlich einer meiner Nachbarn herbei geeilt und meinte das Haus wäre ja viel zu hoch und er würde von seinem Garten nur auf eine Bretterwand schauen. :? :shock 
Ich bin dann mit Ihm zusammen in seinen Garten gelaufen um mir selbst ein Bild davon zu machen.
Man sah natürlich noch ca. 30cm von den Seitenwänden die über seine ca. 2 mtr. hohe Hecke ragten, aber das hat auch damit zu tun, da sein Grundtück bzw. Garten auch ca. 30cm tiefer liegt als mein Garten bzw. das Fundament des Gartenhauses.
Da ich meinen Nachbarn nicht verärgern wollte und des lieben Frieden willens, sagte ich Ihm er möge bitte einen Vorschlag machen wie wir das Problem lösen können.
Er meinte ob es nicht möglich wäre das Haus etwas in der Höhe zu kürzen, damit könnt er dann eher leben.
Mein Vater war der Meinung das wäre wohl machbar, und wir nahmen dann die obere Lage Bretter wieder ab, so das wir trotzdem einen glatten oberen Abschluss hatten.
Mit dem Dach konnten wir nicht mehr anfangen weil es dann schon bereits dunkel wurde.

Ich war aber durch unseren Aufbau so verunsichert ob das später dann alles richtig passen würde, dass ich beschloss mich bei Hersteller, der Firma Bertsch-Holzbau zu erkundigen ob eine Kürzung der Höhe überhaupt möglich wäre und wollte noch ein paar weitere Fragen stellen zum korrekten Aufbau.

*Was nun folgte war der Hammer!* 

Ich rief die Telefonnummer an die ich auf der Internetseite gefunden habe, und es meldete sich eine Dame am anderen Ende der Leitung, der ich nun versuchen wollte mein Problem zu schildern und erwähnte auch die nach meiner Ansicht recht dürftigen Aufbaupläne die beim Haus beilagen.
Plötzlich meinte die Dame schon etwas forsch und ungehalten 





> *"Wir wollen ja gar nicht das unsere Kunden die Gartenhäuser selber aufbauen, besorgen sie sich einen Zimmermann"*




Ich erwiderte das mich die Beauftragung eines Fachmanns schließlich noch mal ca. EUR 450,00 gekostet hätte, aber das interessierte die Dame scheinbar nicht im geringsten, und Sie verwies mich an die Firma die mir das Gartenhaus auch verkauft hat, so unter dem Motto „Sollen die sich mit Ihnen als Kunden rumärgern“.
Als ich sie darauf hinwies das ich diese Info mir extra einen Zimmermann bzw. Fachmann besorgen müsste und ich diese Infos weder auf deren Internetseite finden konnte und auch nicht in dem Gartenhaus-Prospekt, wurde der Tonfall der Dame noch ausfallender, und es folgten Sätze wie z.B. in der Form "Ich diskutiere hier nicht mit Ihnen rum", "Unsere Anleitungen sind verständlich genug" etc.
Auf die Idee mich evtl. zu einem Mitarbeiter zu verbinden den ich meine Fragen zum Aufbau stellen konnte kam sie gar nicht und moserte mich weiter an.

Frage: Geht man so mit seinen Kunden um?  

Wenn ich dies vorher gewusst hätte oder darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden wäre, hätte ich mich für einen anderen Hersteller von Gartenhäusern entschieden, schließlich gibt es ja genügend davon.

Mein Garten- und Landschaftsbauer hat in meinem Auftrag dieses Gartenhaus (5-Eckhaus Typ Panta1) beim örtlichen Holz-Fachhandel bestellt, da mir die Firma Bertsch-Holzbau als Hersteller von exklusiven Gartenhäusern empfohlen wurde.
Ich habe mich auf diese Empfehlung verlassen, und aus diesem Grund auch höhere Kosten in Kauf genommen als ich ursprünglich eingeplant hatte.
Für ein Gartenhaus von nur 2,50 x 2,50 mtr. Größe ist ein Preis von fast EUR 3000,- nach meiner Ansicht nicht gerade günstig, aber ich dachte wenn die Qualität dafür stimmt, ist der Preis dafür auch gerechtfertigt. 
Und dazu zähle ich auch eine vernünftige Anleitung, denn nicht nur ich sonder auch andere Personen denen ich die Pläne präsentiert hatte, fanden diese sehr dürftig und verwirrend.
Auch der Kunden-Service bei diesem Hersteller lässt zu wünschen übrig, zumindest habe ich die Erfahrungen gemacht, und musste mich erstmal von dem Gespräch mit der Firma Bertsch erholen.
Evtl. hat die Sache aber noch ein Nachspiel, denn ich überlege mich direkt an den Geschäftsführer der Firma Bertsch zu wenden, wahrscheinlich in schriftlicher Form.
So einen Ton muss ich mir als Kunde nicht gefallen lassen, und am liebsten hätte ich meine Hütte wieder zurück geschickt.

Nachdem ich mich wieder etwas beruhigt hatte, und von der Firma Bertsch-Holzbau scheinbar keine Hilfe erwarten darf, habe ich mich mit Firma in Verbindung gesetzt, die mir das Haus verkauft hat, mit der Bitte mir bei meinem Problem mit dem korrekten Aufbau des Gartenhauses zu helfen.
Nach wenigen Minuten erhielt ich einen telefonischen Rückruf von einem dort beschäftigten Fachmann, der mit mir für heute einen Ortstermin vereinbart hat, um sich selbst ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand des Gartenhauses zu machen, und um evtl. Fehler feststellen zu können.
Und das alles kostenlos und aus reiner Kulanz!!!  

Es kann aber trotzdem nicht richtig sein, dass dieser Firma dadurch Unkosten entstehen, die eigentlich meiner Auffassung nach vom Hersteller zu tragen wären, bzw. würden erst gar nicht entstehen wenn man seinen Kunden eine vernünftige und ausführliche Aufbauanleitung mitliefern würde.
Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht und bis jetzt nicht glücklich und zufrieden mit meinem Bertsch-Haus.  
Vor der Lieferung des Hauses hatte ich noch eine gewisse Vorfreude, die aber inzwischen und aus oben genannten Gründen verflogen ist.
Es stellte sich nach der heutigen Begutachtung heraus was ich bereits befürchtet hatte, denn wir hatten das Hause nicht korrekt montiert.
Das bedeutet wir müssen das Haus nun fast bis zum Fundament wieder auseinander bauen, um es dann wieder korrekt zusammen zu setzen.
Ich hoffe das wir dabei das Haus nicht noch zusätzlich beschädigen, denn die Bretter müssen ja wieder aus den Nuten und Federn geschlagen werden etc.
Auch von der oben genannten Kürzung des Höhe wurde uns abgeraten, egal wie der Nachbar dann reagiert, denn nur so kann eine korrekte Montage und Stabilität gewährleistet werden.
Mein Vater hat sich den Aufbau nun nochmal von der oben genannten Firma genau und ausführlich erklären lassen, und nun werden wir am Wochenende den nächsten Versuch starten...
Ich bin schon ganz fertig mit den Nerven, denn durch das ständige Auf- und Abbauen wird das Haus ja auch nicht besser.
Wenn ich das alles vorher gewusst hätte was da auf mich zukommt, dann hätte ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen und die ca. EUR 450,- für den Aufbau durch einen Fachmann auch noch investiert, aber mein Vater war sich sicher das wir das auch so schaffen würden.
Man kann es so und so sehen, aber ich denke es können ja nicht bei allen Herstellern solche mageren Anleitungen dabei liegen.
Auf meiner Suche nach Hilfestellungen zu dem korrekten Aufbau von Gartenhäusern bin ich ja wie schon in diesem Thread erwähnt z.B. auf eine Internetseite der Firma BAUHAUS gestoßen, von der es außer einer detaillierten PDF-Anleitung sogar einen Video-Workshop gibt. 

Sorry für den langen Text, aber ich bin immer noch etwas aufgewühlt und mir geht den ganzen Tag nichts anderes durch den Kopf als das Haus und das wir es doch noch heil und korrekt aufgebaut bekommen.
Leider fällt mir auch Niemand aus der Nachbarschaft ein, denn ich um Hilfe bitten kann und der sich mit sowas auskennt.

Ich werde Euch aber auf dem Laufenden halten, und hier zwei Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand des Hauses und unserer falschen Montage.
Am Samstag wird das Haus dann wieder bis auf das Fundament zerlegt.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hallo Marc, 
cool bleiben !

Ich kenn die Anleitungen von diesem und von vielen anderen Lieferanten. 
Die sind eigentlich so, das man mit technischem und handwerklichem Verständnis das Haus problemlos aufstellen kann. 

Wir reden hier allerdings schon von einem Haus und nicht von einer Weihnachtsbastelei. Da wird im allgemeinen vom Monteur erwartet, das er anhand weniger Skizzen und Explosionszeichnungen montieren kann, oder aber einen Fachmann zum Aubau engagiert. 

Dein richtiger Ansprechpartner für Rückfragen zur Montage ist Dein Verkäufer, nicht der Hersteller oder Importeur. Du rufst doch sicher auch nicht in Japan an, wenn der Toyota nicht anspringt ? Wenn Du allerdings trotzdem dort anrufst würdest Du vermutlich freundlicher behandelt und auf den entsprechenden Ansprechpartner hingewiesen. Hier bist Du vielleicht im falschen Moment an die falsche Dame geraten, die Ihren schlechten Tag hatte !? Keine Ahnung, mit wem Du gesprochen hast, meine Erfahrungen dort sind deutlich besser und anders.

Dir hat allerdings weder der Hersteller, noch der Holzhändler das Haus verkauft, sondern ein "Profi" --> Dein Garten und Landschaftsbauer hat das Haus erworben. Es ehrt Deinen Händler das er sich trotzdem die Mühe macht auf die Baustelle zu kommen. Eigentlich müsste zu Deinem Problem erst mal der Stellung nehmen, der Dir das Haus verkauft und berechnet. 
Es gelten durchaus andere Maßstäbe im Geschäft unter Unternehmern und mit Endkunden ! 

Kurz zu Deinem Problem: Du bist sehr dicht an der Grenze, hast Du das vorher nicht mit dem Nachbarn abgesprochen ? 
Ich befürchte, wenn Du einfach eine Reihe weglässt, dann passt die Tür nicht mehr, aber das kann man ja messen und sehen. 

Die Aufbauanleitung ist übrigens im Internet zum Download zur Verwügung, ich finde die im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Importeuren eher umfangreich und genau. 

Eine weise Lösung wünscht 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Servus Wolf,

Du als Profi/Fachmann magst das alles aus Deiner Sicht anders sehen, aber ich setze einfach mal voraus das auch ein Laie der so ein Haus noch nie selbst aufgebaut hat das man den entsprechenden Plänen realisieren müsste.
Bei jedem IKEA Produkt liegt meiner Meinung nach eine bessere Anleitung bei.  
Ja, ich habe mich direkt an den Hersteller gewendet, aber warum auch nicht?
Um bei Deinem Beispiel mit dem Autohersteller zu bleiben -
Ob Du es nun glaubst oder nicht, ich habe mich auch schon bei diversen Fragen und Problemen direkt an BMW gewendet und auch auf meine Anliegen Resonanz erhalten, und nicht nur das.
Warum kann so etwas also nicht auch bei einem Gartenhaus-Hersteller möglich sein? Geht denen das zu gut, oder wollen die gar keinen Kontakt zu Ihren Endkunden?
Schließlich sind die es am Ende die für Umsatz sorgen und nicht der Händler.
In der heutigen Zeit und im Computer-Zeitalter dürfte es doch für einen Hersteller dieser Größe nicht schwierig sein eine brauchbare und leicht verständliche Anleitung zu entwerfen?  

Nun gut, ich hoffe ich bekomme mein "exklusives Haus" noch heil und korrekt zusammen gebaut...

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## chromis (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hi,

um Grenzstreitigkeiten vorzubeugen:
http://www.ra-kanzlei-richter.de/artikel/zaeune-an-der-grundstuecksgrenze.html


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hallo Marc, 

wie bereits geschrieben, man hätte Dich am Telefon freundlich an den Händler verweisen können. 
Und natürlich gibt es Unterschiede in der Kundenbetreuung. Die großen Konzerne haben da die entschieden besseren Schulungsmöglichkeiten. 

Damit auch die anderen Wissen mit welcher Anleitung du so unzufrieden bist stell doch mal den Downloadlink hier ein. 
Ich hab bei dem schwedischen Möbelhaus (was sich ja ausdrücklich an Endverbraucher wendet) schon deutlich unverständlicheres gesehen. 

Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz zu Deinem Problem: Du bist sehr dicht an der Grenze, hast Du das vorher nicht mit dem Nachbarn abgesprochen ?
> Ich befürchte, wenn Du einfach eine Reihe weglässt, dann passt die Tür nicht mehr, aber das kann man ja messen und sehen.


Jein!  
Ich hatte meinen Nachbarn schon Wochen vor den Arbeiten im Garten einen Entwurf des Gartens gezeigt, auf dem natürlich auch der spätere Standplatz der Hütte eingezeichnet war.
Mein Nachbar äußerte aber zu dieser Zeit keine Bedenken wegen möglicher Höhen oder wie nah das Haus an der Grundstücksgrenze steht etc.
Daher nahm ich an das wäre alles so OK, und zeigt mir mal ein Haus welches nur 1,60 - 1,80 mtr. hoch ist.
Schließlich bin ich ja kein Gartenzwerg und muss noch Stehhöhe haben.

Soweit mir bekannt ist gilt für den Raum NRW: 
Ohne Grenzabstand bis 30m3 umbauter Raum Genehmigungsfrei. 
Dazu zählt außerdem auch ein Schleppdach oder überdachte Terrasse. 

Aber auch wenn ich im Recht sein sollte, ich möchte meinen Nachbarn ja nicht dauerhaft verärgern und weiterhin in Frieden mit ihm leben.


----------



## CityCobra (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Damit auch die anderen Wissen mit welcher Anleitung du so unzufrieden bist stell doch mal den Downloadlink hier ein.


Meinst Du diesen hier?

http://www.bertsch-holzbau.de/_UPLOAD/files/Aufbauanleitung_Block-ger.pdf


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Das mit dem Grenzabstand ist nicht so einfach. 
Das kommt drauf an, wieviel (Haus/Carport) bereits näher als 3 meter 
an der Grenze steht. 
Meist ist hier das Limit: 9 meter Grenzbebauung Gesamt 
Aber kann auch in jedem Bebauungsgebiet anders sein.
Hier hilft nur: Beim Bauamt fragen. 

Jo die Anleitung meinte ich, dann können auch die anderen mitdiskutieren, ob die wirklich so schlecht ist. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Ich habe heute bei dem Besuch des Holz-Fachmarkts bei dem ich das Haus gekauft habe auf Empfehlung noch Schrauben für den Boden besorgt.
Im Lieferumfang des Hauses lagen dafür nur Nägel bei, und mir wurde gesagt Schrauben wären die bessere Lösung.
Da es mir auf ein paar Euro mehr nicht ankam und das Haus und der Garten schon teuer genug waren, habe ich mich für VA-Schrauben entschieden.
215 Stck. mit dem Maß 4 x 40 haben rund EUR 13,00 gekostet.
Dabei lag noch ein passender Bit.
Ich denke die Schrauben kann ich evtl. auch für die Dachbretter gebrauchen.
Für den Boden alleine hätten wahrscheinlich auch nicht rostfreie Schrauben gereicht, aber das war mir egal.

Zufällig stand in der Ausstellung auch ein 5-Eckhaus des gleichen Modells welches ich gekauft habe, allerdings eine Nummer größer.
Da ich meine Digicam dabei hatte, aber ich ein paar Bilder davon geschossen von einigen Details. Kann ja nicht schaden und könnte mir evtl. noch hilfreich sein beim Aufbau meines Hauses.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Horst T. (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Jein!
> Soweit mir bekannt ist gilt für den Raum NRW:
> Ohne Grenzabstand bis 30m3 umbauter Raum Genehmigungsfrei.
> Dazu zählt außerdem auch ein Schleppdach oder überdachte Terrasse.



Ob das für ganz NRW gilt weis ich nicht genau, kann sein das das von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde untzerschiedlich ist  . Als wir vor drei Jahren unser Gartenhaus ( 3,90 x 3,90 Meter ) aufgestellt haben, habe ich vom Hochbauamt die Assage erhalten das alle Häuser unter 25m³   genehmigungsfrei sind, und somit auch bis auf die Grenze aufgebaut werden dürfen. Wir wohnen in Herne.


----------



## CityCobra (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				Horst T. schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das für ganz NRW gilt weis ich nicht genau, kann sein das das von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde untzerschiedlich ist  . Als wir vor drei Jahren unser Gartenhaus ( 3,90 x 3,90 Meter ) aufgestellt haben, habe ich vom Hochbauamt die Assage erhalten das alle Häuser unter 25m³   genehmigungsfrei sind, und somit auch bis auf die Grenze aufgebaut werden dürfen. Wir wohnen in Herne.


Das dürfte wohl auch in meinem Fall gelten, ich hatte heute ein Gespräch mit meinem Galabauer weil ich stark verunsichert war was ich darf und was nicht, aber auch er meinte das wäre so OK.
Auch mit Hilfe von Google bin ich zu ähnlichen Erkenntnissen gelangt.
Ich hoffe das mein Nachbar sich inzwischen wieder etwas beruhigt hat, gesprochen/gesehen habe ich ihn in den letzten Tagen nicht, sonst hätte ich Ihn selbst darauf angesprochen.
Hoffe das er sich an das neue Erscheinungsbild gewöhnen wird, aber ich kann das Haus ja nicht wieder abreißen, kürzen, an anderer Stelle aufbauen oder zurück schicken.
Abgesehen davon ist das Haus ja auch nicht sonderlich groß mit seinen 2,50 x 2,50 mtr.

Morgen werde ich mit Hilfe meines Vater am Haus weiter arbeiten.
Wir sind nun dabei das Dach zu errichten und der Boden muss auch noch rein.
Die Bodenbretter werden wir nun wie schon erwähnt schrauben und nicht nageln.
Je nachdem wie weit wir Morgen kommen lade ich dann später evtl. neue Bilder hoch.
Ich bin verdammt froh wenn die Hütte endlich mal komplett steht und alle Teile montiert sind.
Hoffentlich stellt sich nicht noch beim weiteren Aufbau heraus das irgendwelche Teile fehlen.
Und streichen muss ich das Gartenhaus ja auch noch mit der Lasur.
Zum Glück soll es Morgen trocken bleiben und nicht regnen - Hoffentlich!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Ich würde mal beim Bauamt fragen und nicht den Gärtner. 

Auch wenn es sich nach §65 Landesbauordnung um ein Genehmigungsfreies Bauvorhaben zu handeln scheint sind doch weitere Vorschriften (z.B Abstandsflächen) und lokale Regelungen zu beachten. 

Ein Anruf kann das klären.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mal beim Bauamt fragen und nicht den Gärtner.
> 
> Auch wenn es sich nach §65 Landesbauordnung um ein Genehmigungsfreies Bauvorhaben zu handeln scheint sind doch weitere Vorschriften (z.B Abstandsflächen) und lokale Regelungen zu beachten.
> 
> Ein Anruf kann das klären.


Ich möchte ja keine schlafenden Hunde wecken.    
Spaß beiseite - Soweit ich informiert bin hat sich mein Galabauer schon vorab über die örtliche Situation in Kenntnis gesetzt ob und was ich bauen darf.
Schließlich hat er mir auch dieses Gartenhaus als mögliche Option vorgeschlagen.
Und so ganz in Unkenntnis habe ich meine Nachbarn ja auch nicht gelassen über mein Bauvorhaben.
Zum Zeitpunkt der Präsentation meines Plans hätten ja schon irgendwelche Fragen oder Einwände bzgl. der Größe und Lage des Hauses kommen können.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Wenn es unzulässige Grenzbebauung ist, dann würde ich das Dach nicht mehr drauf machen. Wenn Du nicht beim Bauamt anrufst wird es Dein Nachbar machen. Also warum holst Du Dir nicht Gewissheit ob Du bauen darfst oder abreissen musst wenns dem Nachbarn nicht passt. Die Verhandlungsposition dem Nachbarn gegenüber dürfte das stärken. Wenn sich Dein Gärtner im Vorfeld informiert hat (hatte er einen Lageplan von Dir ?) dann hat er sich hoffentlich den Namen des Sachbearbeiters gemerkt und alles is in Butter. 

Gruß 
Wolf

P.S. lies mal §6 der Landesbauordnung.


----------



## CityCobra (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es unzulässige Grenzbebauung ist, dann würde ich das Dach nicht mehr drauf machen. Wenn Du nicht beim Bauamt anrufst wird es Dein Nachbar machen. Also warum holst Du Dir nicht Gewissheit ob Du bauen darfst oder abreissen musst wenns dem Nachbarn nicht passt.


Ich denke soweit wird es nicht kommen mit einem Abriss.
Schließlich will ich ja auch noch in Zukunft mit dem Nachbar in Frieden leben und keine Dauerfehde provozieren/haben.
Ich werde mal versuchen Ihn Morgen darauf anzusprechen und wie er die aktuelle Situation nun sieht.
Auch wenn das Bauamt mir grünes Licht bestätigen würde und ich mich darauf berufe, macht das meinen Nachbar auch nicht glücklicher.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Natürlich ist es immer am Beste, man einigt sich mit seinem Nachbarn anstatt die Juristerei anzufangen. Aber es ist trotzdem nicht so ganz verkehrt bei so einer Einigung den eigenen rechtlichen Status zu kennen. 

Ich kenne da den Fall, da sagte der eine Nachbar über Jahre hinweg bei jeder passenden Gelegenheit so als kleine Andeutung: "und das große Holzhaus auf ihrem Grundstück *murmelindenbartnuschel* na muss man ja nicht so verbissen *murmelmurmel* ..."
bis dann dem Besitzer des Holzhauses bei einem anderen Umbau bewusst wurde das das Holzhaus komplett genehmigt war.  Der Nachbar hatte aber all die Jahre unterschwellig Druck ausüben können, weil der eigene Status nicht bekannt war. 

Du musst ja beim Bauamt nicht sagen das Du bereits gebaut hast, sondern frag einfach unverbindlich was man da bei Dir noch alles bauen kann. 
Carport, Brennholzschuppen etc... 
Schwarzbauten kriegen die früher oder später eh durch Luftaufnahmen mit, die fast jede Stadt inzwischen regelmäßig macht. Von Amts wegen ermittelt wird meiner Kenntnis nach nur in extremen Fällen, aber nicht bei ner Gartenlaube... da hätten die viel zu tun sonst. 

Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hallo nochmal!

Ich glaube meine Sorgen wegen dem Nachbarn waren unbegründet.
Als ich gestern zusammen mit meinem Vater an dem Gartenhaus weiter gearbeitet hatten begegnete mir die Dame des Hauses, und ich sprach Sie darauf an das ich wegen Ihrem Gatten ein ganz schlechtes Gewissen hätte wegen der Hütte.
Sie lächelte nur, und meinte es wäre schon OK und ich bräuchte mir keine Sorgen machen. :beeten 
Mit dem Mann selbst habe ich zwar noch nicht geredet weil ich Ihn nicht angetroffen habe, kommt aber noch.


Hier ein aktuelles Bild:
Darauf könnt Ihr den momentanen Zustand recht gut erkennen.
Das Dach muss weiter mit Dachschindeln eingedeckt werden, und auch die Ecken bevor jemand auf die Idee kommen sollte das bleibt so.  
Kennt hier eigentlich jemand diese Schindeln auf denen sich auf einem Streifen eine Abziehfolie befindet und darunter ist eine Art Bitumenschicht die später in der Sonne zu kleben anfängt oder so ähnlich?
Ich hatte erst vermutet die Dinger muss man mit einem Gasbrenner bearbeiten, aber mein Vater meinte das wäre nicht nötig.
Außerdem muss noch der Boden in der Hütte verlegt werden, das Haus von außen gestrichen werden, Lichtschalter und Steckdose(n) verlegt werden, Lampe(n) installiert etc.
Und so langsam wird es draußen auch ungemütlich...


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Hallo, die Schindeln verkleben bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen an diesen Stellen von selber, es macht manchmal Sinn, die Schindeln an den Firsten mit ner Heißluftpistole oder nem alten Fön etwas warm zu machen, dann kann man die besser biegen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, die Schindeln verkleben bei den ersten Sonnenstrahlen an diesen Stellen von selber


Dachte ich es mir doch.
Ich hatte versucht zwar die Anleitung/Beschreibung zu lesen die im Paket beilag, aber das Papier war völlig durchgeweicht vor Nässe.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> es macht manchmal Sinn, die Schindeln an den Firsten mit ner Heißluftpistole oder nem alten Fön etwas warm zu machen, dann kann man die besser biegen.


Vielen Dank für den Tipp!  
Ist wirklich brauchbar und hilfreich, denn noch sind wir ja am arbeiten.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Um nochmal auf das Thema Montageanleitung/Aufbauanleitungen zu sprechen zu kommen -

Habe beispielsweise mal eine Anleitung bei OSMO gefunden von einem ähnlichen Gartenhaus welches ich ja von der Firma Bertsch-Holzbau besitze, und ich bin der Meinung das diese wesentlich ausführlicher ist, aber schaut selbst:

http://www.osmo.de/_pdf/montageanleitungen_de/gartenhaeuser/ma_sommarhys_a_2_4_-_c_3_6.pdf


Mit besten Grüßen,
CityCobra


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Schönes Haus und Teich!


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				CityCobra schrieb:
			
		

> Habe beispielsweise mal eine Anleitung bei OSMO gefunden von einem ähnlichen Gartenhaus welches ich ja von der Firma Bertsch-Holzbau besitze, und ich bin der Meinung das diese wesentlich ausführlicher ist, aber schaut selbst:



Jaha ! ... die muss auch wesentlich ausführlicher sein, weil es zwar optisch ähnliche Häuser, aber von der Bauweise schon stark unterschiedliche Häuser sind. Beim einem Haus wird lediglich eine Lage auf die nächste gestapelt, beim anderen gibt es je nach Winkel verschiedene Eckpfosten, die mit einem speziellen System verbunden werden. 
Beim einen Haus gehört die Dacheindeckung zum Lieferumfang und steht somit auch in der Montageanleitung, beim anderen Haus wird diese separat beschafft und somit gibt es dafür auch keine Montageanleitung. Und last but not least: Wir vergleichen ein ostwestfälisches Industrieunternehmen mit über 100 Jahren Erfahrung im Holzbau und ca. 250 Mitarbeitern mit einem im Vergleich eher jungen und eher auf handwerkliche Serien- und Sonderfertigung spezialisierten mittelständischen Unternehmen. 

Beides, aus meiner Sicht, sehr gute Hersteller, mit unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten. 

/ironiemodeON
Bei beiden habe ich übrigens auch den Hinweis vermisst das man in Holzhäusern kein Lagerfeuer machen soll. Von daher sind beide Anleitungen vollkommen unzureichend. 
/ironiemodeOFF

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Haus und Teich!


Vielen Dank für Deine Meinung, freut mich das es nicht nur mir gefällt.  



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Jaha ! ... die muss auch wesentlich ausführlicher sein, weil es zwar optisch ähnliche Häuser, aber von der Bauweise schon stark unterschiedliche Häuser sind. Beim einem Haus wird lediglich eine Lage auf die nächste gestapelt, beim anderen gibt es je nach Winkel verschiedene Eckpfosten, die mit einem speziellen System verbunden werden.
> Beim einen Haus gehört die Dacheindeckung zum Lieferumfang und steht somit auch in der Montageanleitung, beim anderen Haus wird diese separat beschafft und somit gibt es dafür auch keine Montageanleitung.


Servus Wolf!

Ich habe diese Anleitung heute auch nur rein zufällig entdeckt auf der Suche nach etwas vollkommen anderes.
Mag sein das Du Recht hast, ich habe auch weder die Zeit noch die Lust sämtliche Hersteller und deren Montageanleitungen zu sichten und zu vergleichen.
Jetzt haben wir den Aufbau ja scheinbar doch noch korrekt hinbekommen, mein Vater hat heute noch einige Stunden an dem Haus gearbeitet und z.B. das restliche Dach mit den Schindeln gedeckt, die Kupferhaube auf der Dachspitze montiert, die Tür- und Fensterbeschläge befestigt etc.
Morgen werden wir den Boden montieren und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigen an der Hütte.
Streichen muss ich die Bude auch noch von außen mit der OSMO Lasur.
Das Wetter scheint zum Glück mit zu spielen.


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## c00x (21. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



CityCobra schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Farbe der Marke OSMO aus?
> Bis später,
> Marc


Gut siehts mit OSMO aus! Die machen auch Fußböden etc. und haben nen gartenhaus blog. Hab auch mein Gartenhaus von denen und schon immer zufrieden.


----------



## pyro (22. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*

Ui da wurde eine Leiche geschändet...


----------



## Hlgh (24. März 2011)

*AW: Gartenhaus - Selber aufbauen oder aufstellen lassen?*



pyro schrieb:


> Ui da wurde eine Leiche geschändet...



Den muss ich mir merken 
Naja aber OSMO kenn ich auch im Bezug auf Gartenhäuser, ist top


----------

